# filipino maids



## bx pat (Mar 7, 2009)

Well - 10 days to go until arrival in Dubai. I am thinking ahead about the possibility/necessity of sponsering a maid. Through my reading I am led to believe Filipino maids have better English (on the whole) Its not a problem to me but as I have 2 young children I think it will be better for them?
I am not advertising for a maid here - just wondering what the best way to find a good maid might be? Don't know whether there are agencies of local ads or if it tends to be more recommendations?

Do many maids look after children - before/after school etc?

Thanks for your advice.

B


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Just a query...

Will you be working?


----------



## bx pat (Mar 7, 2009)

*Maid*



Andy Capp said:


> Just a query...
> Will you be working?


Yes - thats the plan. I am a teacher - awaiting to hear from two schools - part time though - B


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

The reason I asked is just re sponsorship. There are agencies here but ask at the schools and in particular ask the other teachers they will have much more relevant information, and when you find a good one, keep her! In terms of nationality, I don't think it makes much difference, it's upto you to ensure that the standard of English is acceptable and she can keep the kids entertained, not by just switching cartoon network on, but by doing interactive things too.

You can get properly qualified full time nannies here too, maybe that is an option for you.

The schools should offer you at the very least a place for your kids (assuming they are of the right age), and, as an "expat hire" they should offer you free or assisted places for them - if you were a local hire they don't, so try to get employed as the former.


----------

